# Help with choosing a drawing tablet



## michal (Jun 4, 2019)

I want to buy a digital drawing tablet for my friend's birthday.
She has no experience in digital drawing and I feel like a beginners tablet will do juat fine. 
My budget is really low though and I can only spare 30$US.


----------



## FrogotenDream (Aug 13, 2021)

You are not going to find a decent tablet for 30$ sorry a good one cost a few hundred


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

There's a *Huion for $29.99 on Amazon*. Huion is a well known and respected name for drawing tablets, so this migh be just the ticket for your friend. I have a larger one, an my experience has been that eye-hand coordination can be a problem with drawing tablets that depend on a computer screen for visualization. However, a lot of artists use them, so they can't be all bad.

Three months since the original post, so if this response is too late for this year's birthday, there is always next year.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 5, 2021)

There is also the XP-Pen tablet (a bit more expensive) at about $70 but I'm a long time Wacom user and recently picked up an XP-Pen Deco-02 just to see if it worked as well as my Wacom and yes...it is almost equivalent. There are some support differences of course and accessories and etc...

like this at Amazon (and elsewhere)..


----------

